# Morrisons Springs



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Morrison[/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Springs</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType>[/B]</st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> Set to Re-Open Feb. 26, 11:00 a.m.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-STYLE: italic; mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Ribbon cutting ceremony scheduled to celebrate over $1 million in renovations to popular dive spot and natural attraction[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-STYLE: italic; mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=left><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-STYLE: italic; mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-STYLE: italic; mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><o>I received this announcement to day from the County Administartors!</o>


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_s1026 style="MARGIN-TOP: -9pt; Z-INDEX: 251657728; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 99pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 91.4pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:title="BCC Logo Color" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata><?xml:namespace prefix = w ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:word" /><w:wrap type="square" side="right"></w:wrap></v:shape><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">MEDIA RELEASE<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Contact:<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Dist. 1 Commissioner <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1ersonName w:st="on">Scott Brannon</st1ersonName><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">(850) 835-4860<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 11.0pt">Christopher Mitchell, <st1ersonName w:st="on">Public Information</st1ersonName> Officer<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 11.0pt">850-598-3315 (cell)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: right" align=right><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">For Immediate Release<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">February 23, 2009<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Morrison[/B]</st1laceName><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Springs</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType>[/B]</st1lace><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> Set to Re-Open Feb. 26, 11:00 a.m.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-STYLE: italic; mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Ribbon cutting ceremony scheduled to celebrate over $1 million in renovations to popular dive spot and natural attraction<o></o>[/I]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:City w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Walton County</st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">, <st1:State w:st="on">FL</st1:State> ? <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Morrison</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Springs</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType></st1lace> is scheduled to re-open Thursday, February 26, 11:00 a.m. following a year of renovations. Walton County Commissioner <st1ersonName w:st="on">Scott Brannon</st1ersonName> will lead a ribbon cutting ceremony with other local and state leaders who worked to secure the necessary funding for the million-dollar renovation project. The public is invited to attend.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Morrison Springs is one of the most popular diving spots in northwest <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State> and well-known throughout the southeast. This 161-acre park was acquired by the state in 2004 and has been leased to the county to maintain and preserve. The highlight of the park is a 250-foot diameter spring pool that produces an estimated 48 million gallons of crystal clear water each day and has been recorded to produce up to 70 million gallons a day. 3 cavities allow Morrison?s frigid waters to surface from the underground aquifer. The deepest of these cavities, at approximately 300 foot in depth, eventually terminates in an underground chamber of unknown dimensions. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">The new <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Morrison</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Springs</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Park</st1laceType></st1lace> includes large boardwalks overlooking the springs, a diving dock and a new boat ramp away from the diving location. Handicap parking makes accessibility to the boardwalks and beach area easier, and bus parking enables large groups to explore and enjoy the new park amenities. Restrooms with outdoor showers now make visiting the park more convenient and welcoming to residents and visitors. A new education center is being planned as part of ongoing park improvements. In addition to thousands of dollars in volunteer time by Cliff Knauer, P.E. of Preble-Rish, Inc. and county staff resources, $500,000 in funds to renovate the park is from a Northwest Florida Water Management District grant. The Florida Boating Improvement Program funded an additional $300,000 for construction of a new boat ramp, including paved boat ramp parking and access road. The Florida Department of Environmental Protection?s Springs Initiative provided a $39,864 grant for the advanced septic treatment system and chlorinated well system. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">?This newly renovated park not only enhances the safety of the divers that come to explore the beautiful underwater caves,? says District 1 Commissioner <st1ersonName w:st="on">Scott Brannon</st1ersonName>, ?but it enhances the preservation of one of the most beautiful sites in all of northwest <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State>. We hope everyone will come and see the new park on February 26 and will join us for this historic event.?<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Directions:[/B]<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"> From the Walton County Courthouse: Head east on Highway 90 for approximately 11.3 miles. Bear right onto Highway 181-A for 3.3 miles. The highway eventually becomes 181. Continue for another 1.6 miles. Turn left onto <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Morrison Springs Road</st1:address></st1:Street> and follow to its end.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">From <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Freeport</st1lace></st1:City>: Highway 20 East, north on Highway 81. Right onto Highway 181. Right onto <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Morrison Springs Road</st1:address></st1:Street> and follow to its end. <o></o>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good deal. I have been wanting to get back over that way. It's the only time I don't have a speargun in my hand.:banghead


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

jon call me sometime and we will get wet at morrisons!

Jay


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

It's about time... I kept calling Walton County and they kept saying they were waiting on the EPA to do tests or something...


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Did they say if it was going to cost anything to dive there? Someone had told me it was going to be like Federal Parks where you put money in an envelope, drop it in a box, then put a sticker on your car.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CodeBobbie (2/23/2009)*Did they say if it was going to cost anything to dive there? Someone had told me it was going to be like Federal Parks where you put money in an envelope, drop it in a box, then put a sticker on your car.


The whole part of the construction being paid for with grant money was to have it paid for and not charge a fee to recover the cost. Everything that I know of and have been told was that it was to remain free.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Dr. Jay....thanx for letting us know!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

You're Welcome, Clay! 

I would wait at least a couple of weeks before going. Reason - There are a ton of leaves on the bottom. Not white sand right now! I dove there in september for the county administrator to check underwater structures and fun. Need a few weeks of divers stirring up the water to wash the leaves down stream!

Jay


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Can you rent equipment (tanks) there???


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dove it today with students...place looks great! No charge and really nice.


----------

